# Vern the Redfoot - Photo Thread



## MPRC (Sep 4, 2015)

I made a thread for Ruby Photos, it only makes sense that Vern gets one too so you guys can witness his antics. He's about 8 years old, I got him from a lady on Craigslist who needed to find him a new home because she was headed to school. As you can tell he's a pyramid-ed mess. He is also a picky eater and he is very...amorous. There is no denying that he is all boy. 

Waiting by the chicken coop in hopes of a sighting (They hide as soon as he walks up there - and it's a long uphill walk too, yet he persists) 






Being rewarded for eating some greens and veggies without having to add 'junk food' to the mix.





Cute little tortoise butt. I love that he wags his tail while he walks. I'll have to take video some time.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 4, 2015)

Very cute tortoise !! I really love the last picture of him walking


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 4, 2015)

Love that long neck! What a beauty!


----------



## MPRC (Sep 7, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Love that long neck! What a beauty!



I can't believe how long it is. I've watched him flip twice (the issue has since been fixed) and he can bend that sucker WAYYYY back to flip himself back over. He loves to have it rubbed and he's sitting on your feet or lap.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 7, 2015)

Neck Rubs!


----------



## Rutibegga (Sep 7, 2015)

I love how his colors go from red to orange to lemon yellow! (He's all my favorite flavors of Starburst!)


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 8, 2015)

Aww, love the neck rub photo! What a cutie-pie!


----------



## MPRC (Sep 8, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Aww, love the neck rub photo! What a cutie-pie!



He is a total lap tortoise. The little one wants to be on the go bulldozing everything and he is content to sit with you for hours if he's got a warm spot and someone to scratch his shell.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 8, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> He is a total lap tortoise. The little one wants to be on the go bulldozing everything and he is content to sit with you for hours if he's got a warm spot and someone to scratch his shell.


Oh my goodness, a lap tortoise!! That's hilarious and so cool. I'm super jealous! My Russian, Steve, is the bulldozer type, as you described. XD Sometimes, I wish he could understand cuddles!


----------



## MPRC (Dec 10, 2015)

It was 66 and sunny yesterday so we took a quick supervised walk up to the upper pasture to crunch the leaves. Alas it only lasted a few minutes before the clouds rolled back in and our power has been in and out all night and most of today.


----------



## Rutibegga (Dec 12, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> It was 66 and sunny yesterday so we took a quick supervised walk up to the upper pasture to crunch the leaves. Alas it only lasted a few minutes before the clouds rolled back in and our power has been in and out all night and most of today.



He's speedy! I love Vern. He might be my favorite forum redfoot. Also, from above he doesn't look pyramided. It's a good angle for him  ~


----------



## MPRC (Dec 12, 2015)

@Rutibegga I'll let him know it is a flattering angle.  

He's got crazy spikes, but I've been seeing a lot of new growth since we finally figured out how to get him to eat. Here's a shot of him and my boyfriend that really shows his pyramids. I wish I would have gotten him sooner.


----------



## Rutibegga (Dec 13, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> @Rutibegga I'll let him know it is a flattering angle.
> 
> He's got crazy spikes, but I've been seeing a lot of new growth since we finally figured out how to get him to eat. Here's a shot of him and my boyfriend that really shows his pyramids. I wish I would have gotten him sooner.



His "spikes" give him character (not that he needs any more--that face!!!) and he's a happy, healthy guy who has great care now, so that what matters. I love the look on his face in this photo.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 13, 2015)

I need to upload it still, but I have a cute video of him sneezing.


----------



## FLGirl41 (Dec 14, 2015)

Gosh he's cute. I swear male redfoots are so friendly. Mine would crawl in your lap and sit there forever, asking for neck rubs.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 14, 2015)

May I present to you, Vern the sneezing tortoise! 






Tah-dah!


----------



## MPRC (Dec 25, 2015)

Vern Shelfie! Gotta love when the bf tosses you a wet tortoise fresh from the soak bin for a cuddle.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 29, 2016)

60+ degrees and sunny, Vern got to go on a short romp around the pasture while I soaked up some UVB days with him.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 31, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> 60+ degrees and sunny, Vern got to go on a short romp around the pasture while I soaked up some UVB days with him.
> View attachment 163769


Such a pretty little dude!


----------



## MPRC (Jan 31, 2016)

My mind just got blown, on October 23rd Vern weighed 8# 3oz (3.76kg) and I weighed him in this morning at 11# 1oz (5kg) - I realized he wasn't eating MUCH after we got him, but I can't believe the difference. 
Looks like my persistence and determination to find foods that are healthy and appealing is paying off.


----------



## MPRC (Feb 8, 2016)

64 degrees and full sun here in Eugene, OR. Vern is out for a walk and all he wants in life is to meet a chicken. He's been trying for 45 minutes to get to the coop and every time he hits the shade I rudely foil his plan.


----------



## MPRC (Feb 8, 2016)

I just got excited that Vern was tearing out mouthfuls of fresh clover in the pasture. Turns out that's the only way to eat the bunny poop that is mixed in. Not sure I'm so excited anymore.


----------



## MPRC (Feb 18, 2016)

Really Vern? REALLY?! Up and over is the best way to get to the chicken coop? Silly Shell Puppy.


----------



## newCH (Feb 18, 2016)

Vern is a handome boy ! Very cool pics !


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 22, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Really Vern? REALLY?! Up and over is the best way to get to the chicken coop? Silly Shell Puppy.
> 
> View attachment 165496


Such a nut! Why are torts are always taking the toughest routes? XD


----------



## kathyth (Feb 22, 2016)

Vern is a handsome guy!!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 22, 2016)

'Sup?


----------



## MPRC (Mar 13, 2016)

I am the box tortoise...


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 13, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am the box tortoise...


Oh my gosh, I love his personality! He thinks he's a cat! XD


----------



## MPRC (Mar 21, 2016)

SUN! 




Vern & Ruby


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 22, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> SUN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lovely photos!  Tortoises really make the best kids!


----------



## Rue (Mar 22, 2016)

I see Vern is a Self-boxing Turtle!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 1, 2016)

Bling'd out and ready to party. (it's 70 and Vern was mad I locked

him in the enclosure (it's only 4x8ft right now)


----------



## Rue (Apr 1, 2016)

Is there a special reason Vern has been detailed?


----------



## MPRC (Apr 1, 2016)

He's out wandering and we are on 5 acres so it makes it so I can spot him from the deck and make sure he's not running for the property line while still relaxing and soaking up some sun. He likes to hide under the vehicles here so visibility is good.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 2, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 2, 2016)

Gosh darned upside down tortoise...


----------



## MPRC (Apr 13, 2016)

I feel pretty....oh so pretty....


----------



## Rue (Apr 13, 2016)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh Vern... anyone need a stud redfoot?I'll slap a stamp on his butt and send him your way. He's been in love mode for about 2 hours now, grunting, clicking and chasing me around.


----------



## Rue (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol...Vern! You handsome devil you! You put my chicken to shame! Who knew?


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 23, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Oh Vern... anyone need a stud redfoot?I'll slap a stamp on his butt and send him your way. He's been in love mode for about 2 hours now, grunting, clicking and chasing me around.


Oh my!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 23, 2016)

He's a bit of a perv.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 23, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> He's a bit of a perv.


Well, it _is_ the season!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 24, 2016)

He also has great fashion sense.


----------



## Rue (Apr 24, 2016)

I just saw a lonely walrus...and it's walrus mating season too. That was the second saddest thing I have ever seen.

Vern and Boris need to get together for a beer...


----------



## Meganolvt (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh Vern, I <3 him!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (May 13, 2016)

I just watched that video. I wonder if I'll ever get to hear Rowan carry on like that.


----------



## MPRC (May 13, 2016)

Haha, my little guy is 4 and 3lbs and has started going at it now.

This "shellfie" might post crooked, but Vern says hello!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (May 14, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Haha, my little guy is 4 and 3lbs and has started going at it now.
> 
> This "shellfie" might post crooked, but Vern says hello!
> 
> View attachment 173459


Hello, Vern! You're one handsome little dude!


----------



## Oxalis (May 18, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Haha, my little guy is 4 and 3lbs and has started going at it now.
> 
> This "shellfie" might post crooked, but Vern says hello!
> 
> View attachment 173459


Vern is such a cutie!  He looks proud of his mommy too!


----------



## MPRC (May 18, 2016)

Beware!


----------



## Rue (May 18, 2016)

Lol...Vern is on the ball!


----------



## Rutibegga (May 19, 2016)

Man, I really love that face. I want to steal your humpy, grunty, grumpy-faced tort!


----------



## Oxalis (May 19, 2016)

Rutibegga said:


> Man, I really love that face. I want to steal your humpy, grunty, grumpy-faced tort!


I didn't notice until you mentioned it! XD Classic tort.


----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2016)

Vern-the Guard Tortoise. Love it!!!!


----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Haha, my little guy is 4 and 3lbs and has started going at it now.
> 
> This "shellfie" might post crooked, but Vern says hello!
> 
> View attachment 173459


You are gorgeous!!!! Oops! Forgot I was supposed to look at the tort  I did! I love his face!!!


----------



## MPRC (Jun 30, 2017)

.


----------

